

Don't put your iPhone next to your head - domino
http://alexbogusky.posterous.com/dont-put-your-iphone-next-to-your-head

======
burgerbrain
Gimme a break. Non-ionizing radiation is non-ionizing. You might as well run
in fear from incandescent light-bulbs.

~~~
petercooper
Your microwave pumps out quite a bit of non-ionizing radiation.

~~~
burgerbrain
And my phone doesn't pump out near enough energy to scare any sane person.
Convert it _all_ to thermal and it's still nothing to worry about in the
slightest.

------
g_lined
This is fairly simply explained: * There is one unit of measurement, SAR *
There are two maximum permissible values; one for the US, one for the EU *
Apple has chosen the higher of the two so they can make a better phone (more
power) * They get away with going over the US legal limit by recommending you
hold it further away than normal

It should be noted that not only are the max SAR values different for the EU
and US but they are measured differently so can't really be compared directly.

------
ugh
As far as I know radiation is not a problem and never was, I always heard that
the problem was warming.

------
sswam
"keep the phone 5/8" away from your body" they are talking about don't keep it
in your pocket. Brief exposure next to your head while talking should not be a
big problem. Actually I am very much concerned about mobile phone radiation,
but I do think it's not actually going to cause cancer with modern handsets.
The old analog phones were a different story. Don't talk on it too long!

~~~
schrototo
How would analog phones cause cancer?

